# Bay Country Century



## ibfeet (Jul 13, 2006)

Anyone ever ridden in this? I guess it has been around for a few years. Up in Owings, MD. Jusy wondering how the route is and the support and overall feel. Thanks.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

My team/club, ABRT, puts on this event. I don't work it because it is usually the first or second weekend of hunting season, and I don't ride it because I hate doing 100 miles in any given day. However, we host 4 events a year (e.g., Walkersville Road Race, Spring Church Creek TT, Summer Church Creek TT which is the State Championship TT, and the Bay Country Centrury). Out of the 4 events, the Bay Country Century has the largest turnout. I got to read some e-mails from participants last year, and they were extremely happy with the event and the amount of support. If you want to know more about the course, I can probably e-mail you a description of it once I get it from one of the team members. In a couple of weeks, a crew is going to go out and paint arrows on the course roads so that everybody will know exactly where they are going during the ride.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Johnny 99 (Nov 9, 2005)

I did the Bay Country Century year before last. I enjoyed it. The sponsoring club did a good job - the route was well marked and the rest stops were well stocked. The roads were for the most part lightly traveled. You may have looked at the course profile on the website. It's a pretty hilly course - constantly up and down, which I found challenging, but, interesting.

The funny thing is, when I did the ride, I did not see a course profile, only read the description, which as I recall, mentioned riding along the Chesapeake Bay with "gently rolling hills and scenic views of the bay". While the course does indeed go along the bay at points, and the views are great, I figured the bay is at sea level, it must be a pretty flat course. I was quite surprised to find the route as hilly as it is. 

But, again, it was a nice ride, which I would do again (not this year, due to a conflict that date.)

Hope that helps.

John


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

According to one of my teammates that did the century last year, the elevation gain for the entire 100 miles is 2,940 feet. I do more than that on my 30 and 40 mile workouts, so 2,940 would seem almost flat for me over 100 miles, but I also live near the Montgomery County border with Frederick County, so we have some pretty good climbs out here.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

This just in from the ride promoter/coordinator:

_Greetings and Happy Friday!

The 13th Annual Bay Country Century is less then a month away! If you have already registered I thank you and please disregard this email. However, if you have not registered now is a great time to do so. Here are just a few reasons why you will want to consider registering today:

1) Free t-shirts! We can only give the first 500 registrants a t-shirt.

2) Save Money! If you wait to register the day of the event it will cost $55 instead of $42 (plus bikereg.com fee).

3) Garauntee you can ride! We are limited to only 1500 riders.

We are working hard this year to make sure your experience is top-notch. We've added an additional water stop for the century riders as well as food and music at the end of the ride.

To see the t-shirt design or check out the route profiles please visit our web site:

http://www.abrtcycling.com/events/BCC/

I am looking forward to seeing you at the ride!

Regards,
James Prickett
Ride Director_


----------

